# Claudia Schiffer @ beach oben ohne 8x



## icks-Tina (6 Dez. 2006)

Bitteschön......




 

 

 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## jag06 (6 Dez. 2006)

Immer wieder nett anzusehen.:drip:


----------



## Muli (6 Dez. 2006)

Ich finde Sie ganz schon dürr 
Dennoch danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Mopinator (7 Dez. 2006)

Sieht echt ganz gut aus. Etwas dünn ist sie wirklich.


----------



## inde1052 (10 Dez. 2006)

einfach nur ein leckerer body vielen dank


----------



## Mikeratte (14 Dez. 2006)

Klasse Bilder
hat echt einen guten Body


----------



## hajo (21 Jan. 2007)

danke, ich muß sagen so gewält sie mir nicht.


----------



## rcl1965 (21 Jan. 2007)

danke, das sind schöne Fotos, wo findet man sowas ?


----------



## Fr33chen (21 Jan. 2007)

rcl1965 schrieb:


> danke, das sind schöne Fotos, wo findet man sowas ?


Im World Wide Web, kur www  

Je nachdem, was man bevorzugt, kann man auf Foren die Pics tauschen oder selber auf die Suche gehen.
Irgendwann trifft man auf Seite, die kennt wen, der wen kennt, usw.

Und es gibt ne Menge Seiten im Netz, wo man vor allem Paparazzipics finden kann 

mfg,
Fr33chen

PS: Claudia Schiffer - oben ohne (9x)


----------



## skyscraper (21 Jan. 2007)

Not bad at all, guys. Simply realistic, she's quite skinny but at least the ti*s are real!

Br


----------



## Juliii (22 Jan. 2007)

Ich find sie gar nicht so dünn...sie is wirklich hübsch und is ne top figur!


----------



## Ulffan (22 Jan. 2007)

Super Bilder, Danke!!


----------



## zimtstern (27 Feb. 2007)

Altbekannte aber immer wieder schöne Bilder. Danke.


----------



## jucko (7 März 2007)

fesch, fesch - sag ich mal


----------



## czyk (8 März 2007)

schöner ausblick danke


----------



## jucko (11 März 2007)

Immer wieder schön !


----------



## dddd (12 März 2007)

echt super Bilder. Danke schön.


----------



## navlis01 (9 Dez. 2008)

die is mir "n bisschen" uz dürr!!

trotzdem danke


----------



## tollo (9 Dez. 2008)

Ich finde, dass das ein echt hübsches Mädchen ist


----------



## userfromhessen (9 Dez. 2008)

danke für die pics


----------



## wolkre (9 Dez. 2008)

Klasse Bilder
Danke


----------



## 1221 (10 Dez. 2008)

klasse, vielen dank


----------



## aceton (10 Dez. 2008)

Sehr Geil bitte mehr davon


----------



## SabineC (10 Dez. 2008)

schon etwas älter - aber nett


----------



## fargary (4 Jan. 2009)

Sie hat ziemlich abgenommen, die Rippen kommen ja schon durch . Als sie jünger war, waren auch ihre ""Teilchen" viel schöner und fülliger. Trotzdem danke für die aktuellen Bilder.

fargary


----------



## stokky (4 Jan. 2009)

sexy,thx


----------



## casi29 (4 Jan. 2009)

schon mal gesehen, aber immer wieder nett


----------



## Narrenkönig (8 Jan. 2009)

freaking awesome thx :thumbup:


----------



## fisch (6 Feb. 2009)

Das 1. Bild von Ihr ist ja voll O.K.,
aber auf den anderen, wirkt sie nicht gerade gut ernährt, oder.


----------



## G3GTSp (22 Feb. 2009)

klasse Bilder von sexy Claudia,danke


----------



## tiboea (2 März 2009)

ziemlich dünn, aber der Busen steht wie ne Eins...


----------



## taiko (8 März 2009)

Bin schon ewig lange nicht mehr hier gewesen. Das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Vielen Dank fürs hochladen.


----------



## adacmitglied (9 März 2009)

*schön*

aber einige bilder sind doch schon mindestens 20 Jahre alt !
aber ich find die Frau klasse


----------



## asoma (9 März 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## moisken (19 März 2009)

sie ist und bleibt das geilste was je Düsseldorf verlassen hat.Danke.


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2010)

nice tits


----------



## palettix (5 Juli 2010)

oh!


----------



## --panzer-- (22 Juli 2010)

*Claudia Schiffer*

die frau wird aber auch nich hässlich. 

danke für die bilder. acuh wenn sie schon etwas älter sind. :thumbup:


----------



## Bausa (28 März 2013)

immer wideer schön die traumhaften Körper anzusehn


----------



## looser24 (28 März 2013)

Die besten bilder von claudia


----------



## RedCrow (28 Dez. 2013)

Still the greatest top model :thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Dez. 2013)

Claudia hat einen süßen kleinen Busen.


----------



## Bowes (21 Apr. 2014)

Dankeschön !!!


----------



## erick0815 (22 Juni 2014)

sehr schön danke ...

:thx:


----------



## peanut (22 Juni 2014)

Heisse Bilder


----------



## peanut (22 Juni 2014)

Liebe Sie, echt heiss


----------



## Ententrainer (22 Juni 2014)

nice danke


----------



## stürmerstar (20 Juli 2014)

wow, danke 
super pics


----------



## Meuw (11 Apr. 2015)

Wirklich tolle Bilder!


----------



## HBecker (28 Nov. 2015)

bissl arg dünn


----------



## AchDuMeineGüte (28 Nov. 2015)

Sind da aktuelle Bilder von ihr dabei?


----------

